# Best PC Game of '07



## McMurphy (Jan 10, 2008)

Vote for what you believe to be the best PC game of 2007.  We are not above vote tampering, so feel free to use the thread to state why you believe a selection is the best in effort to convince others.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 11, 2008)

I voted Crysis!

If that picture is your gaming shelf, I want it!


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 11, 2008)

Unreal Tournament 3...because in a few years all the user-created things will be the best


----------



## sarakoth (Jan 11, 2008)

I voted for Cysis for its sheer beauty.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 12, 2008)

sarakoth said:


> I voted for Cysis for its sheer beauty.


 
I hear about 3 people actually bought it


----------



## Lenny (Jan 12, 2008)

And I think I know all three of them. 

I voted Crysis because of what it's achieved - not only is it the best looking game graphically on the PC, but it's the first game that needs people to upgrade to quad-core PCs with crazy RAM and multiple graphics cards so they can play it at Very High settings.


----------



## sarakoth (Jan 13, 2008)

Crysis has achieved a level of graphics untouchable by the consoles we have today.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 14, 2008)

sarakoth said:


> Crysis has achieved a level of graphics untouchable by the consoles we have today.


 
It has achieved a level of graphics that 99% of PC owners can't touch. 

Hence the reason it hasn't sold particularly well.


----------



## Wayward Ho! (Jan 14, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 gets my vote. A great single player campaign, which whilst being short has a lot of replay value with arcade mode and such. Superb online play... well when you can connect that is. I have the PS3 version and getting online is something of a joke at the moment. I've dropped down to about 30,000th in the rankings because I'm sick of waiting to connect and hence haven't played much over the past week.

Also Captain Price is too cool, I love the way they have updated him from the WW2 COD games and still managed to keep him recognizable. Of course I may change my mind when Unreal comes out over here for the PS3... I love that franchise.


----------



## Connavar (Jan 14, 2008)

Football Manager 2008 - lame a great like that wasnt in the options in the poll


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 14, 2008)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Football Manager 2008 - lame a great like that wasnt in the options in the poll


 

It wasn't mentioned in the ten day nomination period that was open to all users prior to the polls opening. If it had been, it would be an option.


----------



## Connavar (Jan 14, 2008)

McMurphy said:


> It wasn't mentioned in the ten day nomination period that was open to all users prior to the polls opening. If it had been, it would be an option.



ah my bad i didnt even know there were nomination period.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 15, 2008)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> ah my bad i didnt even know there were nomination period.


 
Yeah, next time, I think will keep the nomination segment up longer.  I have a feeling that several people missed out.


----------



## n25an (Jan 15, 2008)

Man you guys have me drooling over here... all those games were good... but I'd have to go with gears of war... just the killing rat ******* in me speaking now...


----------



## Green (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm playing Gears atm and in terms of realistically achievable graphics _today_, I think it looks far superior to Crysis. Maybe in a year's time (or three!) when I upgrade and replay, that will change. (I played it on medium).

Best game? Hmm... not played even half of the ones on the list but I'd have to say all the ones I have played (Crysis, Orange Box, Bioshock and Gears of War) have not lived up to expectation. Having said that, I'm barely into Gears of War yet, so will reserve judgement.

Best would have to be Bioshock, I think. Great storytelling, though let down by repetitiveness.

Can I just have a mini rant about Orange Box? (tough, I'll do it anyway)... All the parts of Orange Box are good games, but not great games. A lot of people tend to lump them together and consider them as one game, since the package is so cheap. I think people are misleading themselves on that one. Price doesn't make a game great, and although the pakage is great in these pricey days of £30-£50 per game, the actual gaming experience involved in each game is not elevated. A bunch of good games, not one great game.


----------



## Daemon Lord (Jan 15, 2008)

Why hasn't World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade been included? I would have voted for that! Anyway, know I'm underage, but Bioshock is by far the best!!!


----------



## Junomidge (Jan 16, 2008)

The only one I have played is Bioshock, but So far I love it. I just wanted to throw the monitor out the window after the 8th time I reached my goal only to have it blocked, and another goal tossed at me.


----------



## Coops (Jan 18, 2008)

I voted Orange box.
1) it has several games in one package.
2) Portal is the most innovative and addicting game in years
3) HL2 is awesome 
4) Ep1 and Ep2 add additional gameplay
5) Team Fortress 2 is a fun online game.

Honorable mention goes to Bioshock and Crysis.


----------



## zedlav (Jan 22, 2008)

There is no STALKER on that list, which means I cannot cast a vote honestly. 

Seriously, it is an unique and excellent, if somewhat unpolished game. While I agree that Bioshock was pretty nice and both Portal and Episode 2 were very good and that the Witcher was a sorely needed game in a dying genre, none of the games on the list really strike me as the best 2007 had to offer.


----------

